# High speed chase with Uber driver



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

MAN you have just GOT TO LOVE who is driving at these prices huh?

http://www.contracostatimes.com/bre...oakland-chp-uses-taser-uber-driver-after-high

OAKLAND -- An Uber driver led officers on a chase that reached speeds above 100 mph Monday before a spike strip stopped his car and a Taser gun was used to subdue him, the California Highway Patrol said.

Officers tried to pull over 37-year-old Idrees Zalmy, of Newark, around 8:52 p.m., as he drove a Toyota Camry east on Interstate 80 near the San Pablo Dam Road exit, CHP spokesman Officer Sean Wilkenfeld said.

Instead of stopping, Zalmy accelerated and got off the freeway and then eventually got back on, headed west on I-80 and then southbound on I-880, Wilkenfeld said.

The chase stopped there when Zalmy drove over a spike strip near the High Street exit. Officers used a Taser on Zalmy when he didn't follow orders after coming out of the car, Wilkenfeld said. Officers drew their weapons during the high-risk stop.

"We don't know why he ran," Wilkenfeld said.

Zalmy is listed as an Uber driver on his inmate profile at the Santa Rita Jail in Pleasanton, where he was in custody on suspicion of felony evasion and resisting arrest. Wilkenfeld said the CHP was investigating whether he was en route to pick up a passenger when the chase happened.

Nobody else was in the car during the chase, Wilkenfeld said.

The suspect began using the rideshare app about a week and a half ago and had made only six trips as a driver, said Uber spokeswoman Laura Zapata. Zalmy was not using the app when the chase happened.
"We have suspended Mr. Zalmy's Uber account while we work closely with the California Highway Patrol to support their investigation," Zapata said.

Uber is working with authorities, and the suspect has been suspended from logging in as a possible driver for the company.
-----

We dont know why he was running

LOL It was to get to that surge area before it ran out


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe the app really is making people go crazy.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Maybe the app really is making people go crazy.


could very well be Satan is invading the app......or its a background image of Travis...either way its pure evil


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Haaaahahahha SURGE CHASER!!! 8.9x surge! Gotta go po-po!!!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Uber operates above the law, the police should've known that...


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Yet it's still pleasant next-door types pictured driving in those Uber ads. Hmmm...

I think I read a post yesterday in the Denver (?) forum where a driver's pax said her Uber drivers recently have been scary. I think she's referring to UberX drivers, not the higher priced divisions.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

CHP said they're investigating whether he was en route to pick up a pax; Uber said he wasn't using the app when the chase happened.

Did he even HAVE the app on his person, or trade dress displayed? He's listed as an Uber driver in his profile when booked.

Uber conveniently said his app wasn't on...do we really know that, or would Uber look even worse if they admitted he had the app displayed as well as logged in?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Zalmy is listed as an Uber driver on his inmate profile at the Santa Rita Jail in Pleasanton, where he was in custody......


Okay, so he's qualified, but how are his customer service skills ?
We know he passed the driving test (up to 100 mph).


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

well.. I personally don't really consider someone to be an "Uberdriver" after 6 trips and one and a half weeks.

To me it was just the exact opposite.
A crazy weird guy who maybe played woith an App sometimes.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

wethepeople said:


> well.. I personally don't really consider someone to be an "Uberdriver" after 6 trips and one and a half weeks.
> 
> To me it was just the exact opposite.
> A crazy weird guy who maybe played woith an App sometimes.


Only six trips and a few days on the job = no, not an uber driver.
A crazy weird guy that plays with the app sometimes = gettin' warmer.....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

With attrition at an astounding 45%, of course hes the new face of UberX.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> Only six trips and a few days on the job = no, not an uber driver.
> A crazy weird guy that plays with the app sometimes = gettin' warmer.....


Go EASY on him. He didn't kill anyone in any way while using the app.

Be grateful.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> MAN you have just GOT TO LOVE who is driving at these prices huh?
> 
> http://www.contracostatimes.com/bre...oakland-chp-uses-taser-uber-driver-after-high
> 
> ...


He had made 6 trips in the BRIEF week and a half that he registered with Uber ." HE WAS NOT USING UBER APP. WHEN PULLED OVER".

The guy made 1 trip every day and a half,headlines read " UBER DRIVER IN CAR CHASE".

APP WASNT ON. NO CUSTOMER IN CAR.why do they link Uber to every headline ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Haaaahahahha SURGE CHASER!!! 8.9x surge! Gotta go po-po!!!


Lol

" ain't nobody got no time for no tickets !"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wethepeople said:


> well.. I personally don't really consider someone to be an "Uberdriver" after 6 trips and one and a half weeks.
> 
> To me it was just the exact opposite.
> A crazy weird guy who maybe played woith an App sometimes.


Exactly. He was a pledge. A probate.a prospect.

No patch for him . . . 
You're not even an Uber driver after 100 trips.
He wasn't even broke in yet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Okay, so he's qualified, but how are his customer service skills ?
> We know he passed the driving test (up to 100 mph).


And can bring a car to a stop with 4 blown tires ( from police puncture strip).
Also performs under pressure.
Won't knuckle under to pax demands,had to be tazed with guns on him. He's got potential.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> And can bring a car to a stop with 4 blown tires ( from police puncture strip).
> Also performs under pressure.
> Won't knuckle under to pax demands,had to be tazed with guns on him. He's got potential.


HAHAHA !!! yeah that's funny.. today we lost a driver with the right attitude lol..

Maybe he was trying to keep his acceptance rate above 90% and he got requested from over 60minutes away ping...

He was maybe one of the best ever.. very loyal to Uber and pax


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

EFF that don't have nothing to do with x, black, etc... Crazy is crazy


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> MAN you have just GOT TO LOVE who is driving at these prices huh?
> 
> http://www.contracostatimes.com/bre...oakland-chp-uses-taser-uber-driver-after-high
> 
> ...


I guess it begs the question as to whether Uber's insurance covers any damages and/or liabilities resulting from an Uber driver's high-speed police chase during period 1, 2, 3 or 4. Hmmm, inquiring minds want to know. :-(


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Maybe the app really is making people go crazy.


Yeah the new redesign is plugging people into the uberMatrix.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> I guess it begs the question as to whether Uber's insurance covers any damages and/or liabilities resulting from an Uber driver's high-speed police chase during period 1, 2, 3 or 4. Hmmm, inquiring minds want to know. :-(


Would be nice to know. I hear when a helicopter is called in it's like a $10,000-30,000 fine added on. Uber gonna pay any of that??


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

So the next Fast and Furious movie "Chasing The Surge" Vin Diesel does Uber.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

everythingsuber said:


> So the next Fast and Furious movie "Chasing The Surge" Vin Diesel does Uber.


Watch for Uber to raise the minimum ride from $4.95 (in the LA market) to $5.20 to include a 25 cent per ride "Safe High Speed Chasing Fee".


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> MAN you have just GOT TO LOVE who is driving at these prices huh?
> 
> http://www.contracostatimes.com/bre...oakland-chp-uses-taser-uber-driver-after-high
> 
> ...


He didn't want a bad rating for arriving late....


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

NEW Grand Theft Auto Uber Edition...
Drive it like you stole it!


----------



## Lyft_Maz09 (Mar 12, 2016)

I see Travis is pocketing that Trust and Service fee huh? Lol


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

A Camry went over 100 mph...really?


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe he was afraid for getting deactivated for being late ..PAX LIE!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> He had made 6 trips in the BRIEF week and a half that he registered with Uber ." HE WAS NOT USING UBER APP. WHEN PULLED OVER".
> 
> The guy made 1 trip every day and a half,headlines read " UBER DRIVER IN CAR CHASE".
> 
> APP WASNT ON. NO CUSTOMER IN CAR.why do they link Uber to every headline ?


Because it gets people like you reading and questioning which in turn sells. You really don't want to read something like, "Uber drivers have really clean cars". That's boring. It's true though. What else are we going to post about here. "I hate Uber" "Why is Travis an a**hole?" "I'm not making any money". Oh, we do that all the time anyway.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like he used an inefficient route.


----------

